# who to contact in cork county council about builder bond??



## bungaro (1 Jul 2012)

hi,
living in castleheights in carrigaline which is an unfinished estate after the builders, castlelands, went bust. we've been told by a local politician that there is a fair bit of cash available to us to fix fences and the like as there are parts of the estate which are very shabby and dangerous to kids as there still is a lot of building materials around the place. so we're wondering who we need to get in contact with to release these funds and to get the place someway sorted. and is it up to the residents association to go about getting the builders in order or does the council do that?? 
if theres anyone out there who is in an unfinished estate who received funds we'd love to hear from you just to hear how you went about getting sorted.
thanks!


----------



## lowCO2design (1 Jul 2012)

start by contacting in writing building control and the local area planner. which estate is it? are the any residents that could group together, as there is power in numbers?


----------

